# 700x38 tires for commute



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

running specialized cirrus and nimbus tires front and back, but want something with more bite to it on dirt/grass that isn't a heavy mtb tire.

what could i run that would let me stray off the road, but not slow me down?

cheap is good.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Not sure if they come in x38, but...

Halo Twin Rail
Schwalbe Marathon Extreme
Serfas Drifter

Also, Specialized used to have a 100% satisfaction guarantee. Why don't you just trade them in on some Crossroads?


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm running Schwalbe Marathon Cross tires in 700x38. I love them. Pretty quick on the road, great on gravel/dirt too. Reflective sidewalls are a bonus.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

'cross racing tires. Not brilliant for flat protection, in general, but they're tires for mixed road and dirt use that the companies take seriously. Expect them in 700x34.

Anyway, they show up on clearance in one way or another fairly often.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Continental Top Contact 700x38 on the left Continental Cyclocross Plus 700x35 Reflex on the right









Continental Cyclocross Plus 700x35 Reflex in the snow


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> 'cross racing tires. Not brilliant for flat protection, in general, but they're tires for mixed road and dirt use that the companies take seriously. Expect them in 700x34.
> 
> Anyway, they show up on clearance in one way or another fairly often.


Schwalae Sammy Slick comes to mind. I see quote a few commuters rolling them here in Stockholm.


----------



## sunset1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

What appears to be a really unpopular tire, not sure why. Specialized Crossroads. I run the Armadillo Elite version in a 700x38 and it is very fast rolling, fairly compliant (unlike the standard armadillo casing which might as well be made of granite), and it even sets up well tubeless. Use it for everything from road rides to just shy of technical mountain biking.



















They aren't cheap in the initial cost sense, but I got around 3500 miles out of the last set with only 2 flats the whole time. That's commuting, weekend warrior rides, fire roads, singletrack, and touring.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I ran Continental Country RIDE 38c's on my 29er in commuter mode.

My commute was 40% tarmac, 40% relatively hardpacked gravel, and 20% dirt. Didn't get one flat either, despite pulling numerous sharp objects out of my tire!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The 'cross tires I own specifically are a Hutchinson Bulldog, a pair of Hutchinson Piranhas, and a Continental Speed King Cross. The Speed King's not a serious tire - it came on the bike. I've been a fan of Continental's other products, though, and wouldn't hesitate to try their more competitive 'cross tires.

I like the Piranhas for being fast. They've got prominent shoulder knobs, which are nice for cornering traction off-road. The center tread is low and paddle-shaped. Honestly, I'm not sure it does anything. Or much, anyway. The Bulldog is a little more of a traditional knobby. Later in the 'cross season, when things get wet, it goes on the back of my bike.

As long as you don't post about what you intend to do with them, you can find some good information on the cyclocross forum. You're probably okay posting since it's nowhere near 'cross season, but the race crowd gets irritable about people asking commute questions when they're trying to use the forum to talk about racing and racing bikes.

The Hutchinsons aren't necessarily cheap, but they're not a cult tire, so they do show up on sale and clearance.


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

a very good array of choices. looks like i have some shopping to do.

also, i didn't know that the crossroads was available with a more compliant casing. they were what the bike originally had ages ago before a major parts overhaul--and were the cheap, rock hard variety.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

At 700x35 I'd throw Smart Sams in the mix. I went for a flat ride today on pavement with the 700x45 version and I was between 17-20mph for most of the ride, roughly what I'd manage on a smaller slick. 

Tomorrow I'm taking the same bike on some easy singletrack and they'll kick ass there too.


----------



## albeant (Feb 24, 2004)

Those Conti Top Contacts look nice. Myself, I've been super impressed with the Marathon Supreme. It's light and supple, and has so much cornering grip its kinda weird.


----------



## DubDubMF (Sep 23, 2007)

What about Kenda Small Block 8's in 700c? I'm thinking about them for my weirdocross, which should see some similar action to the OP's bike, commuting and the occasional jaunt on some relatively aggressive trails. I have the 26" version on my dirt jumper (which I still have yet to pedal - too many bikes, too little time), and I like the looks of the tread - limited rolling resistance with just enough bite for my purposes. Wondering if that translates into the skinny versions (32c for me due to tight clearance, 35c could possibly work for eat_dirt though). Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*SB8s*

They seemed to be too supple for me and the casings were kinda weak.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Too supple? Run an extra 5 psi. Hard to argue with too weak, though.


----------

